#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-05-02
<cyberanger> they all seem to have artwork now
<cyberanger> It takes alot not to start mixing them up
<cyberanger> sounds like denver
<chibihogoshino> http://www.alopecianmuse.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/murals03.jpg
<chibihogoshino> that one
<cyberanger> I'll have to pull that one up in a moment
<cyberanger> booting two cli only live discs, getting every thing onto natty
<cyberanger> and rsyncing backups
<chibihogoshino> ahh
<cyberanger> your sure that mural is in denver?
<cyberanger> I don't recall that one
<cyberanger> however denver was awhile ago, a blow thru
<chibihogoshino> yeah
<chibihogoshino> that airport i dont think is being used
<cyberanger> you think it's stapleton international then?
<cyberanger> which was used in Die Hard 2
<cyberanger> and is no more
<cyberanger> Denver international replaced it, and is what I flew through
<chibihogoshino> its still around
<cyberanger> then it's neither
<cyberanger> stapleton is torn down for a new development
<cyberanger> and DEN is still around
<cyberanger> idk it's been a long time, pre 9/11
<cyberanger> but I know I went via DEN
<chibihogoshino> http://extraordinaryintelligence.com/970/the-unexplained/mysterious-murals-and-monuments-at-the-denver-airport/
<cyberanger> DEN has a ton of art though
<cyberanger> I bet I just didn't see that one
<cyberanger> so cyberpunk looking, I'd recall that
<cyberanger> and it was a blow thru
<cyberanger> 15 minutes between wheels down and wheels up
<chibihogoshino> damn
<cyberanger> yeah, quickest and cleanest I can recall
<cyberanger> O'Hare too that trip come to think of it
<cyberanger> which is really odd
<chibihogoshino> i guess its called the denver international air port
<cyberanger> that was my best trip and my worst trip through both airports (DEN only happened once, so kinda unfair, O'Hare however, that hurt)
<cyberanger> yep, FAA code DEN, Denver International Airport
<cyberanger> nicknamed DIA
<chibihogoshino> ahh
<cyberanger> stapleton was the old one closed in '95
<cyberanger> never saw it
<cyberanger> but would have liked to, due to my die hard fandom
<cyberanger> seeing all that though, kinda a shame it was so quick
<cyberanger> gate to gate in under 5 minutes
<vychune> see ya guys
<cyberanger> bye vychune
<chibihogoshino> brb
<cyberanger> k
<chibihogoshino> damn..
<chibihogoshino> i wish there was info on how to theme plymouth
<cyberanger> step one, try
<cyberanger> step two, fail
<cyberanger> step three bang head into keyboard
<cyberanger> step four try again
<chibihogoshino> yeah i have been failing for the last 3 hours
<cyberanger> step five, give up
<chibihogoshino> i cant
<chibihogoshino> its like half done ..
<cyberanger> which half
<chibihogoshino> i have the logo pulsing or fading.. what ever you want to call it.. i just cant figure out how to change the fading background color from the purple to black
<chibihogoshino> its a logo with a black background and it fades to purple..
<chibihogoshino> im i the only person still using xdm ?
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: perhaps
<chibihogoshino> lol
<cyberanger> gdm is more common here
<chibihogoshino> i like the old gdm
<cyberanger> but I either use slim or nothing lately
<chibihogoshino> i did try slim
<cyberanger> didn't like it?
<chibihogoshino> i could get it to fit my theme
<cyberanger> dead simple to theme
<cyberanger> seconds to fit my openbox theme
<chibihogoshino> yeah .. i didn mess with it that much since xdm is alredy setup
<chibihogoshino> but i think plymouth is fucking with it ..
<chibihogoshino> i put my user name in and it kicks out of the xdm session before i can put my password in and then starts back up..
<cyberanger> ouch
<chibihogoshino> i dont even know why that would happen
<cyberanger> and that does sound likely
<chibihogoshino> also when i hit ctl alt f1 x still runs and logs in when i put my name and password in the vt .. it dosnt let go of they keybord
<cyberanger> woah, that's really bad
<chibihogoshino> yeah
<cyberanger> what about f2?
<chibihogoshino> hmm.. i dunno. didnt think about trying it ..
<cyberanger> it might just be one tty
<cyberanger> so idk
<cyberanger> the last thing called plymouth I liked was a tavern in Erie
<chibihogoshino> i think it has something to do with plymouths login thing that never showed up on this install
<chibihogoshino> maybe if i disable f1 it will work
<cyberanger> unlikely
<cyberanger> since really it shouldn't be tied to that
<chibihogoshino> is plymouth supposed to have a l/p ?
<cyberanger> sorry, an l/p?
<chibihogoshino> login / password
<cyberanger> no, it's integrated with gdm
<cyberanger> perhaps not as well with slim, xdm
<chibihogoshino> oh
<cyberanger> based on what I read, that could be it
<chibihogoshino> odd it has a section for it tho
<cyberanger> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=4&ved=0CC8QFjAD&url=https%3A%2F%2Fbugs.launchpad.net%2Fbugs%2F723698&rct=j&q=plymouth%20xdm&ei=FAi-TYbdBsK5tgfC3c25BQ&usg=AFQjCNFYlYx_DHob8E3YWMI7QNnv76VHIQ&cad=rja
<cyberanger> rotten link
<chibihogoshino> i thought it just loaded a image and then passes the graphics to X
<cyberanger> it fires before xorg
<chibihogoshino> yeah
<cyberanger> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xdm/+bug/723698
<cyberanger> does that sound similar to your case
<cyberanger> ?
<cyberanger> I mean parts of the issue
<cyberanger> the plymouthd and xdm conflict
<chibihogoshino> hmm..
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: are you lucid or newer?
<chibihogoshino> lucid
<cyberanger> there's your issue
<cyberanger> xdm isn't an upstart job
<chibihogoshino> it donst use 30% cpu tho
<cyberanger> and therefor isn't signalling plymouthd
<cyberanger> and due to that, plymouth is running over xdm
<chibihogoshino> and i dont really have a problem logging in unless its the first time at boot
<cyberanger> the 30% bit was due to plymouth still running, stalled, that isn't the bug itself
<chibihogoshino> so i should have a kill plymouth in the xdm script ?
<cyberanger> but your login issue? explain that a bit more
<cyberanger> no, it's more of a pulse, a signal to plymouth, saying the computer equilavant of
<cyberanger> hey buddy, quit talking and grab me a beer
<cyberanger> and without that signal, plymouth won't shut up
<chibihogoshino> the system loads up plymouth runs through and then xdm starts up .. i type my username and then xdm restarts . then i just retype my user name and pass and its all good
<cyberanger> are you planning on upgrading to maverick or natty?
<chibihogoshino> no
<cyberanger> what about gdm instead of xdm>
<chibihogoshino> i dont like it
<cyberanger> I hear ya, just it's your version of xdm
<cyberanger> if it was using upstart, it'd be solved
<chibihogoshino> hmm
<cyberanger> not sure how to fix it otherwise
<chibihogoshino> i wonder how smooth a update would go
<cyberanger> it's fine in maverick, and it's fine in gdm
<cyberanger> backup first
<chibihogoshino> yeah ..
<cyberanger> otherwise ....
<chibihogoshino> ill have to see if i can find some dvds or something
<cyberanger> The World is Coming to an End
<cyberanger> Please Log Off
<chibihogoshino> mm.
<chibihogoshino> i only have a cd burner in here
<chibihogoshino> and its broken
<cyberanger> you only need a cd though
<cyberanger> oh, uh, yeah
<chibihogoshino> oh well..
<cyberanger> I've tried to remove plymouth more than anything
<cyberanger> perhaps after some tinkering I can be of more help, but with what I read, plymouth, xdm and lucid doesn't mix
<chibihogoshino> yeah ..
<chibihogoshino> its not that big of a problem as what i have been reading .. its just feels a bit buggy
<cyberanger> becuase it is
<chibihogoshino> its odd when i hit alt f2 it sometimes kicks me to a vt and i cant get back to Xs display
<cyberanger> lucid was trial by fire, to some extent
<chibihogoshino> its still running tho ..
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: f7 should
<chibihogoshino> yeah.. it should
<cyberanger> f1 - f6 is tty's f7 is a system buffer & xorg runs on it
<cyberanger> usually
<chibihogoshino> i can get back to X that way but its all black
<chibihogoshino> cant see any windows
<cyberanger> hrm
<cyberanger> before or after login?
<chibihogoshino> the mouse cursor changes tho if i run it over window edges
<cyberanger> try f8 then, f7 might be dead
<chibihogoshino> after log in
<cyberanger> oh, wow
<chibihogoshino> same thing
<chibihogoshino> f7 seams to be the input .. a bunch of random characters from the keyboard and mouse
<chibihogoshino> but only when i cant get back to X
<chibihogoshino> right now f7 is normal x
<chibihogoshino> haha
<chibihogoshino> hit alt f1 and then alt f7 and i got kicked out of X
<cyberanger> ouch
<chibihogoshino> gotta love bugs
<vychune> heeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<chibihogoshino> hi vychune
<vychune> whatcha up to
<chibihogoshino> not liking how ubu is doing stuff
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: I take it you don't use irssi or weechat
<cyberanger> x don't matter (tm pending ;-))
<chibihogoshino> no
<chibihogoshino> i like my gui
<chibihogoshino> but its my gui.. how i want it ..
<chibihogoshino> for the most part
<cyberanger> that's why I theme mine
<chibihogoshino> i did
<cyberanger> but I'm in the terminal for a ton of tasks
<chibihogoshino> i just dont like being forced to use plymouth
<cyberanger> yeah
<chibihogoshino> i tried turning off the gui boot but that didnt work
<cyberanger> your not, but it's a real huge pain
<cyberanger> or it's debian
<chibihogoshino> its like they forgot that simple is best
<cyberanger> ubuntu or debian?
<chibihogoshino> ubuntu
<cyberanger> ubuntu was never really about simplicity in that sense
<cyberanger> they were a dumbing down simplicity
<cyberanger> vs debian or slackware or arch KISS simplicity
<cyberanger> or the middle ground of some others
<wrst> yeah cyberanger debian, slcakware, arch are simple, ubuntu is easy to use huge diference
<cyberanger> and honestly, they've strayed from that too, linux mint and crunchbang taking over to an extent
<chibihogoshino> till recently i saw ubuntu as a deb remix
<cyberanger> wrst: yeah, difference in views, KISS vs complex development, but ease of use
<cyberanger> and chibihogoshino that's exactly it, a ease of use, debian remix
<cyberanger> till lately
<wrst> yes from a users standpoint debian, arch etc aren't simple
<cyberanger> from a 'new' user standpoint
<cyberanger> I think once you've used linux for say 6 months, really use it
<chibihogoshino> last time i tried debian and fedora it would boot on my system
<cyberanger> you've gotten to a point of choice
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: that's good, they're supposed to boot
<chibihogoshino> oh
<chibihogoshino> lol
<chibihogoshino> wouldnt boot
<cyberanger> really, it was a live image? or installer? downloaded clean and burned slow?
<wrst> cyberanger: my thing with debian if you use stable, its just stale not just stable, and if you use arch which i like you will have isues, really ubuntu is a nice middle ground in not stupid on new packages but being up to date
<chibihogoshino> i think it was the debian live cd and fedora installer
<wrst> chibihogoshino: i have always had issues with fedora just being a pain
<cyberanger> wrst: debian testing is a nice middle ground, not much stability lost, kinda a misnomer to call it testing really
<cyberanger> and there is a point where they're stale too
<cyberanger> in ubuntu
<wrst> cyberanger: might try that out on my server sometime
<wrst> i'm upgrading it right now to 10.10 so if i disappear you will know why :)
<cyberanger> firefox 4 wasn't in a stable ubuntu for how many months
<cyberanger> and I recall the same for oo.o awhile ago
<cyberanger> oh boy
<chibihogoshino> wrst: good luck
<vychune> libre now cyber
<cyberanger> wrst: sudo do-release-upgrade ?
<wrst> cyberanger: yes there needs to be a way to get packages like that going say in 10.04
<wrst> yes cyberanger i usually stay a release behind on my server and it works well and keeps quassel, finch etc fairly up to date
<wrst> if this were a "production" server of course i would stay with 10.04
<chibihogoshino> would anything even change if i updated tho ?
<cyberanger> vychune: not really, oo.o exists still too, but at the time it didn't exist (wrst probally recalls my complaints for using an outdated inferior version for a few months due to that)
<wrst> yes cyberanger and agree
<cyberanger> vychune: however I prefer the libre fork, oo.o still exists, and they both share alot with each other
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: change, yes, break, perhaps (you do backup your data, right?)
<cyberanger> it's worth a vm to look at least
<wrst> cyberanger:  i prefer libre also its really what ubuntu had installed anyway because ubuntu more or less had the go-oo installed and that is pretty much what libre started with
<chibihogoshino> no
<cyberanger> wrst: a version behind is a version behind stable though, since lucid is stable now, right?
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: no? no backups?
<chibihogoshino> nope
<chibihogoshino> heh
<chibihogoshino> i dont have anyway to
<wrst> well its the LTS i think technically 11.04 is now stable but on the download it says for production you might want to consider 10.04... i wish ubuntu would just call the LTS stable
<cyberanger> that's never good
<cyberanger> wrst: both are stable, one is just older
<cyberanger> both are supported
<cyberanger> they err on the side of caution
<cyberanger> but idk, they seems odd in that, two faced of sorts
<wrst> yeah
<wrst> no way 11.04 is as stable as 10.04
<cyberanger> well, they favor the latest lts for new users
<wrst> the download page should i think then focus on the LTS
<cyberanger> due to their use of the other releases, this case maverick and natty as an additional testing layer
<wrst> of course i think unity wasn't ready for release and they should have used gnomeshell
<cyberanger> well, they don't do that for desktops based on download numbers and other statistics
<cyberanger> which has allways suggested people grab the very latest
 * wrst watches the packages update and hopes he doesn't regret it
<cyberanger> wrst: sudo do-release-upgrade ? is that what your doing from lucid to maverick?
<wrst> yes
<cyberanger> it worked for me, I think (had a glitch, minor, but I think it was just due to it being partial, with the google and ubuntu-gis repo's disabled, re-enable and update I'd have been good)
<wrst> my upgrades of server have always been super easy
<cyberanger> however I had a snafu on to natty, power down in the middle
<wrst> one reason awfully hard for me to use any other server os
<cyberanger> server seems to work, and my builds are more like that honestly
<cyberanger> debian isn't much of a difference, really
<cyberanger> go with testing, for your non-critical needs, you just gotta change the sources.list when testing changes each release
<cyberanger> never had an issue yet
 * cyberanger knocks on a dead tree
<chibihogoshino> damn..
<chibihogoshino> i cant find my usb stick
 * cyberanger suddenly wonders why that'd be good luck, knocking on a tree that took out power here
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: ouch?
<chibihogoshino> yeah
<chibihogoshino> that was the only working install i had
<cyberanger> and you use the word was, something tells me things took a nosedive?
<chibihogoshino> it was the custom live iso i made
<chibihogoshino> i still have a regular ubuntu cd.. but the cd drive in my laptop is dead
<chibihogoshino> haha
<cyberanger> ouch
<cyberanger> I knew a friend that kept his keys near his vodka, so he'd always know where they were, but one of two things kept happening
<cyberanger> one, he'd forget where he put the vodka (down his throat usually) or he'd move the keys so he wouldn't go anywhere while drunk, but with a killer hang over
<cyberanger> he'd forget where he hid them while drunk
<cyberanger> hopefully that isn't what you did with your usb key
<chibihogoshino> na .. its in my room somewhere
 * wrst waits for grub to configure.... 
<cyberanger> wrst: grub 2 to configure
<wrst> well its the only configuring one OS sosurely it will work!
<wrst> funny thing cyberanger arch still uses grub .97
 * cyberanger waits for the punch line
 * cyberanger realizes it just drove past 5 minutes ago, drat
<cyberanger> wrst: didn't you have it grab your external once?
<wrst> yes i've had it to do all sorts of crazy crap
<wrst> but no external drive now
<wrst> finally put it internal
<cyberanger> so if there is an issue, we know it's related to 4 letters
 * cyberanger wonders if anyone wants to play wheel of fortune, the only letters left are bwusrtg ;-)
<cyberanger> sorry, that joke stunk, I'll go grab the air freshener
<cyberanger> wrst: well, good luck
<wrst> yeah i'm wanting to reboot before bed
<cyberanger> same here
<cyberanger> but it won't happen for all machines
<vychune> ok what i miss
<vychune> had a runin with a wasp
<wrst> ouch who won vychune?
<vychune> draw
<cyberanger> damn, natty tweaked my system, minor tweak, but one nonetheless
<vychune> oh osama bin laden is dead
<cyberanger> automount enabled, tweaked pcmanfm some
<wrst> vychune: really?
<vychune> yep
<vychune> well usama on fox news LOL
<cyberanger> doesn't suprise me
<cyberanger> wrst: and it's not a joke
<wrst> hate those alt. spellings, well hate to hear that most people have died, but that's a good one
<wrst> thanks for the heads up vychune watching the news now
<cyberanger> BBC, wall street journal, the gardian, globe and mail
<cyberanger> fox
<cyberanger> US Gov't is in possession of his body
<cyberanger> qustion is when did the pulse stop?
<chibihogoshino> lol
<cyberanger> President Barack Obama is due to make a statement shortly :-(
<wrst> cyberanger: not excited about the statement? :)
<vychune> yep
<cyberanger> not a joke, just a matter of how long he hasn't made a confirmed statement (osama that is)
<cyberanger> many analyists thought he was dead awhile ago
<cyberanger> and I saw some of the intel
<cyberanger> never painted a real clear picture, but of all the intel (or lack of, for that matter)
<cyberanger> it looked like he was dead and some never wanted that
<cyberanger> they wanted him in a court of law, then a firing squad at least
<cyberanger> so until I hear the statement, not really
<cyberanger> just cause it doesn't answer much right now
<cyberanger> his pulse stopped, we have his courpse, that's all I hear now
<cyberanger> and it's a shame, better alive than a courpse (alive in custody I should add)
<vychune> lol
<cyberanger> due to how much conspirisy this'll enable
<cyberanger> there was already a ton as it was
<vychune> oh yeah
<cyberanger> in the intel circles you had to be careful in phrasing when going against the offical views
<cyberanger> and it was hard to have an offical view, the guy was smart, when it came to staying off the grid
<cyberanger> dropped his sat phone in 97, thinking we could intercept and track it (he wasn't wrong)
<cyberanger> first major sucessful attacks in 98
<cyberanger> after 9/11 he wasn't leaving much of a trail
<cyberanger> and despite our increased efforts and presense, his trail got quieter even, the guy was a ghost as far as sigint went
<cyberanger> and even knew how to make humint nearly impossible too
<vychune> hey i just thought about something, now that he's gone, all the store owners from that area gonna catch hell. thats messed up
<cyberanger> the fact he's dead also makes him a maryter in islamist extrimist circles, which isn't too helpful
<wrst> yes cyberanger that has concerned me also
<cyberanger> but compared to a cell, securing a trial and such, this should be the better of two outcomes
 * wrst rebooting
<cyberanger> but with a decentralized al-qudia
<vychune> what the heck:bquain:‎ John Cena just confirmed to the ST. Pete Times Forum that Osama Bin Laden is dead. What?! Weeeeirdest way to find out. Wow!
<wrst> woot its alive!!!!
<cyberanger> hard to say, how much of a role he had in things lately, since that decentralization of sorts
<cyberanger> we've been more focused on yemen, al-quida in the arabian penn. and somili's al-shahab
<cyberanger> than pakistan and afganistan's al-quedia
 * wrst goes to bed
<cyberanger> see you wrst
<cyberanger> I guess I'll have to see what I can dig up
<cyberanger> make some calls perhaps, hrm
<chibihogoshino> so .. i have to use arch to make a custom arch install iso ..
<cyberanger> cool
<cyberanger> working nicely?
<chibihogoshino> no
<chibihogoshino> i didnt even start
<chibihogoshino> i dont have arch installed
<cyberanger> oh
<cyberanger> conflicting reports, drone strike vs human operation, and various versions of a human operation too
<cyberanger> this doesn't sound too good
<cyberanger> on top of that, lack of any message from al-quedia
<cyberanger> early reports can explain this now, but it's also conspiricy fodder too
<wrst> good morning everyone
<wrst> good morning!
<vychune> o/
<Xpistos> What up yos!
<vychune> lol
<wrst> hello cyberanger
<cyberanger> hi wrst
<wrst> cyberanger: having a good day?
<cyberanger> so far
<cyberanger> late start though
<wrst> well if you are just now getting up... :)
<cyberanger> getting online
<cyberanger> cat $tired > /dev/null
<cyberanger> much betterr
<wrst> :)
<cyberanger> echo $tired
<cyberanger> /dev/wallet/money
<cyberanger> D'Oh
<cyberanger> today's lesson, careful how you define your variables
<cyberanger> (and that caffine was just a waste of money today, goes too quick)
<cyberanger> wrst: how's your day
<wrst> pretty well cyberanger for a monday :)
 * cyberanger looks at calendar
<cyberanger> that explains alot
<wrst> :)
<cyberanger> a few things changed in natty
<cyberanger> some might be bugs
<cyberanger> apt-get ignoring $http_proxy
<cyberanger> for example
<cyberanger> (a workaround if anyone else needs it is to set it in /etc/apt/apt.conf however for me, this is less ideal)
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: you will be glad to know you are no longer left out: http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2011/05/fake-mac-defender-antivirus-app-scams-users-for-money-cc-numbers.ars
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: its about damn time...
<wrst> ha ha well i'm just waiting for the linux version
<wrst> seems like a waste of time pace_t_zulu unless somone is totally stupid to try that on a mac since you must eleveate user privelages to install something
<cyberanger> um........
<cyberanger> whoever falls for that, I've got a bridge to sell
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: it would not be hard at all
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: people always want to install antivirus... makes them feel like they own a  computer
<wrst> no and I'm sure some will do it but if you think things through it should not happen let me put it that way
<cyberanger> wrst: in windows now you elivate privs for AV software too
<wrst> do you run any antivirus on your mac pace_t_zulu?
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: did you hear about the iphone tracker file?
<wrst> yes
<cyberanger> I heard too, I cannot say I was suprised
<pace_t_zulu> it is trivially easy to get that data off a mac (and probably a pc as well)
<pace_t_zulu> the source code is publically available...
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: i sent you a pm
<pace_t_zulu> here's a link to the iphone tracker
<pace_t_zulu> http://petewarden.github.com/iPhoneTracker/
<pace_t_zulu> i've run it on my data.... it's pretty interesting
<pace_t_zulu> apple is preparing a fix ... http://www.bgr.com/2011/05/02/apple-to-fix-location-tracking-bug-in-ios-4-3-3-due-out-soon/
<vychune> o/
<cyberanger-tor> hey vychune
<vychune> enjoying the rain stoppage
<vychune> whats the tor for?
<cyberanger-tor> yes I am enjoying the lack of rain
<cyberanger-tor> I'm connected via tor software https://tor.eff.org
<cyberanger-tor> trying out new versions of irc clients, connecting to mutiple networks, documenting ease of use and such
<vychune> cool
<cyberanger-tor> figured since I'm not trying to hide what I'm using, adjust my nick, make it real clear
<vychune> sounds good
<cyberanger-tor> I'm kinda suprised the only network I'm on every day that has a problem is the North American Pirate Party Network
<vychune> LOL
<cyberanger-tor> connected to irc.pirateparty.ca (one of the (at least) three servers) and see a DNSBL flag me, they seem to EFNET's list, which does explain some of it
<cyberanger-tor> but compare it to this https://www.pirateparty.ca/uncategorized/press-release-pirate-party-secure-browsing
<cyberanger-tor> so I'm bugging the admins about it, after all, that won't look good on a blog
<vychune> you lost me at DNSBL
<cyberanger-tor> DNS based BlackList
<vychune> oh ok
<cyberanger-tor> a filter, commonly used with email and irc servers, reduce spam
<vychune> so whyd you get flagged?
<vychune> or burned rather
<cyberanger-tor> and tor is considered an open proxy on some lists, freenode actually enhanced their setup for tor
<cyberanger-tor> efnet decieded tor was a bad idea, and yeah
<vychune> might have to download that
<vychune> ohhhhhhhhhhh
<cyberanger-tor> since the NAPPN seems to use EFNET's blacklist, shared data, shared ban
<cyberanger-tor> vychune: nothing wrong with tor, your welcome to try it
<cyberanger-tor> however something is wrong with abusive pricks (I don't call them users) hiding behind anon. systems like tor
<cyberanger-tor> might I suggest installing a seperate system in a VM and trying
<cyberanger-tor> keeps things lightweight
<cyberanger-tor> and easy to clean up if your just wanting a trial run
<vychune> ok then
<cyberanger-tor> brb, gonna renice rsync a little, it's a hog
<vychune> k
<cyberanger-tor> that helped a bit
<cyberanger-tor> tor requires some usage changes and a little understanding of how it works for the best effect
<vychune> hmm
<cyberanger-tor> but once that occurs, with careful setups, you could blog from china and iran with a higher degree of safety
<vychune> finally found a good linux game on OMG Ubuntu
<vychune> LOL
<wrst> what is it?
<vychune> hex a hop
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-05-03
<cyberanger-tor> wrst: I'm glad it's actually gotten easier to use tor with a number of programs now
<cyberanger-tor> only apt right now was a trick, and I presume a bug
<cyberanger-tor> looks similar to something debian was tweaking, hopefully with a patch on the way
<linuxman410> wrst u here
<linuxman410> cyberanger-tor you here
<cyberanger-tor> he was just recently
<cyberanger-tor> and yes, I am here, I think ;-)
<linuxman410> did the storms do any damage your way
<cyberanger-tor> yes, a great deal
<cyberanger-tor> but I personally am unaffected
<linuxman410> cyberanger-tor now anything about the 845ge video
<linuxman410> intel
<cyberanger-tor> aside from a citywide power outage of about 5 hours, and a more local power outage at work, lasting 10 hours (overlapping with citywide outage)
<linuxman410> wow is it back on everywhere now
<cyberanger-tor> not a chip I recognize off the top of my head
<cyberanger-tor> but intel doesn't change much
<cyberanger-tor> no, we still have some here
<cyberanger-tor> http://www.clevelandutilities.com/
<cyberanger-tor> it's shrunk, cable and phone (dsl and cable internet with that) is lagging behind a tiny bit, but more or less at this point, downed poles affecting all three
<cyberanger-tor> linuxman410: what about that chip?
<linuxman410> i got ahold of 2 shuttle computers one is p4 2.5 the other is p4 2.4 both have the intel 845ge built on board they will not run ubuntu except for ubuntu 10.04 so i put debian 6 on them and they work fine
<linuxman410> video
<linuxman410> so ubuntu must have drop something in 10.10 and 11.04 that they use to support
<cyberanger-tor> or something along those lines, yeah
<linuxman410> cyberanger i got 11.04 to install but it only had one resolution
<linuxman410> one
<cyberanger-tor> hrm
<linuxman410> cyberanger-tor why does debian 6 still support it when ubuntu does not
<cyberanger-tor> did you have to enable extra repositories on debian 6
<cyberanger-tor> contrib or non-free?
<linuxman410> no
<linuxman410> no it was there
<cyberanger-tor> no, contrib and non-free were enabled?
<linuxman410> cyberanger-tor youtube works but i did not install flash or no non free
<cyberanger-tor> well, that could be html5
<cyberanger-tor> hrm, I'm unsure
<linuxman410> cyberanger-tor i love debian 6 it is awesome
<cyberanger-tor> can't disagree on that ;-)
<linuxman410> i upgraded my regular machine to 11.04 but have to use classic mode no 3d card
<linuxman410> i tried 2d unity yuck
<cyberanger-tor> unity > /dev/null
<linuxman410> cyberanger-tor what kind of laptop do you have
<cyberanger-tor> I've got a few machines, Asus EEE PC 2G Surf, HP Pavilion 2742se, Toshiba Satellite of some kind
<cyberanger-tor> I'd have to check the model # to narrow that down
<linuxman410> cyberanger-tor do u also have a desktop
<cyberanger-tor> yeah, a few
<cyberanger-tor> emachines t5224
<cyberanger-tor> and a few others, parts jumbled together
<linuxman410> cyberanger-tor do all your machines run linux
<cyberanger-tor> yep
<cyberanger-tor> some better than others
<cyberanger-tor> one is so old, it doesn't run, just walks ;-)
<linuxman410> cyberanger i use mostly shuttles when it comes to desktops they are little do not take up  alot of room
<linuxman410> cyberanger-tor i notice debian waits for a while before they do a new release
<cyberanger-tor> same as ubuntu for LTS releases
<cyberanger-tor> yeah
<cyberanger-tor> so I also use testing to offset that
<linuxman410> cyberanger-tor i think ubuntu should be a rolling release
<linuxman410> are you running 11.04 on that asus 2g
<linuxman410> cyberanger-tor i use fedora on a couple of my p3 laptops works fine they have fedora 14 with 256 ram and wirelesss cards
<linuxman410> cyberanger-tor have u ever used a dell mini 9
<cyberanger-tor> not really
<cyberanger-tor> I've seen them in use
<linuxman410> cyberanger-tor would you think they would be a good netbook
<cyberanger-tor> I suppose so, I have a hard time with netbooks personally
<cyberanger-tor> but I think some models of the mini 9 are nice
<linuxman410> cyberanger-tor so you would go witha laptop then
<cyberanger-tor> yeah, as a preference
<cyberanger-tor> I would
<pace_t_zulu> hey linuxman410
<pace_t_zulu> sorry i missed you the other day
<linuxman410> pace_t_zulu how are you
<pace_t_zulu> linuxman410: i'm well, you?
<linuxman410> doing ok
<linuxman410> pace_t_zulu i really like debian 6 alot the only linux os that would run on my shottles with intel 845ge video built in
<linuxman410> shuttles
<cyberanger-tor> pace_t_zulu: it seems an intresting trend, where our membership seems to favor another setup than ubuntu more and more
<pace_t_zulu> linuxman410: has ubuntu dropped support for that chipset?
<linuxman410> pace_t_zulu it will work fine in 10.04 but in 10.10 and 11.04 only has one resolution and you cannot change
<pace_t_zulu> linuxman410: would you be interested in filing a bug on launchpad?
<linuxman410> pace_t_zulu i do not understand why ubuntu dropped support the processors are p4 2.5 and p4 2.3 i thought linux was designed to run on older hardware i guess ubuntu was not
<pace_t_zulu> linuxman410: ubuntu has not dropped support for the p4 as far as i know
<pace_t_zulu> linuxman410: on the basis that it boots and gets any desktop - the processor is supported just fine
<linuxman410> pace_t_zulu i was talking about the intel 845ge onboard video
<linuxman410> on the computers
<pace_t_zulu> linuxman410: it might be that ubuntu isn't correctly detecting the video
<linuxman410> pace_t_zulu i thing the problem is the intel 845ge can only share 8 megs of ram with the video i think that is problem
<pace_t_zulu> linuxman410: are you trying to use unity?
<pace_t_zulu> linuxman410: the problem happens in 10.10 as well...
<linuxman410> pace_t_zulu i was using classic
<linuxman410> pace_t_zulu it happens in 10.10 too
<pace_t_zulu> linuxman410: i don't know of any reason why 10.10 would need more video ram than 10.04
<pace_t_zulu> or 11.04 in classic mode for that matter
<linuxman410> pace_t_zulu in 10.04 works great
<pace_t_zulu> linuxman410, we should find out what graphics chipset ubuntu sees and what driver it loads
<pace_t_zulu> i have a GMA 950 in my mac mini ... not quite the same
<linuxman410> pace_t_zulu  it does not load one it defaults to something called fbdev
<linuxman410> but only in 10.10 and 11.04
<pace_t_zulu> framebuffer device
<pace_t_zulu> linuxman410: that's the issue
<linuxman410> in 10.04 it loads the drivewr
<pace_t_zulu> linuxman410: have you tried the following command?
<pace_t_zulu> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<linuxman410> pace_t_zulu when i was trying it i tryed that that is why i gave up and put debian 6 on it
<pace_t_zulu> linuxman410: there are a few pointers here: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Natty#Graphics_Cards
<pace_t_zulu> linuxman410: more specifically http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Natty#Intel_integrated_graphics_cards
<linuxman410> pace_t_zulu i tried that and ubuntu would not boot after i done it
<pace_t_zulu> sounds like an undocumented issue
<linuxman410> pace_t_zulu do you use a laptop
<linuxman410> pace_t_zulu you still here
 * cyberanger-tor looks and thinks he sees him
<linuxman410> cyberanger-tor i see himm but no response
<cyberanger-tor> perhaps an issue came up, distracted him for a moment
<cyberanger-tor> well, a really long moment perhaps?
<cyberanger-tor> hey vychune
<vychune> whats up
<linuxman410> vychune whats up
<vychune> WHATS UP DUDE
<linuxman410> vychune did you ever get that computer running
<vychune> no
<vychune> i need to buy some memory
<vychune> therefore i need a job lol
<linuxman410> vychune memory for what
<vychune> thats the problem the memory is messed because it was bouncing around
<linuxman410> vychune how did you find out
<linuxman410> does it power on now
<vychune> same thing was the problem on a job i did
<vychune> idk havent powered it up
<cyberanger> wow, lag has increased a fair deal
<linuxman410> what does it use 266 ddr
<vychune> let me see
<vychune> 400 mhz 333 mhz
<vychune> is that what you meant>
<vychune> ?
<linuxman410> yes
<linuxman410> vychune i do not have none of that memory if i did i would mail u some
<vychune> aww dont worry about it youve done enough
<linuxman410> i just like helping
<linuxman410> vychune have u tried debian 6 yet
<vychune> nope. never had a chance
<vychune> have you
<wrst> linuxman410: i'm here now what's up? :)
<linuxman410> yeah i am using it on a shuttle i traded for i traded a 500gb external harddrive for a shuttle computer qwith p4 2.5 processor and 512 megs of ram and a 30 gig harddrive
<linuxman410> wrst how are you
<wrst> good linuxman410 how are things going?
<linuxman410> doing ok and you
<wrst> doing pretty well linuxman410
<vychune> wrst: whats good
<wrst> noting goood vychune but lots of ok ;)
<linuxman410> wrst the shuttle with the intel 845ge video i put debian 6 on it and it works great
<vychune> LOL
<wrst> cool linuxman410 glad you got it going
<wrst> i might try debian out on the machines at work
<linuxman410> wrst ubuntu will only run on it if u use 10.04
<linuxman410> wrst debian plays youtube videos without flash installed
<wrst> yeah linuxman410 probably using html in the browser what browser are you using?
<linuxman410> the one that it installed it was not firefox but something else
<wrst> iceweasel i think is what they call it, firefox without the branding
<wrst> probably firefox 4 then if html5 works that well or i think that is the case
<linuxman410> yeah iceweasel
<linuxman410> wrst i was real impressed with debian 6 those guys did real good with this os
<linuxman410> wrst it flies on that p4 2.5
<wrst> yes debian is good stuff, no fluff
 * cyberanger agrees
<linuxman410> wrst i say we erase all the windows 7 computers in the world and put debian on them
<linuxman410> wrst we need a world without windows
<cyberanger> in a world without walls and doors, who needs windows and gates
<linuxman410> cyberanger i 100percent agree
<linuxman410> cyberanger are there any other teams out there besides ubuntu teams like debian teams and fedora teams etc
<cyberanger> fedora has a similar program, more like ubuntu members than locos
<cyberanger> I think really it's just lugs
<linuxman410> does debian have lugs
<cyberanger> lugs, linux user groups
<cyberanger> distro agnostic
<linuxman410> in the famous words of weird al its all about the pentiums
<vychune> going to bed guys
<vychune> o\
<linuxman410> nite nite
<linuxman410> cyberanger how do i put a sign off message that shows up when i log out of irc like others have
<cyberanger> linuxman410: what's your client?
<linuxman410> xchat
<cyberanger> linuxman410: hang on
<cyberanger> try '/set quit_message <message>'
<cyberanger> no that didn't do it
<cyberanger> lol
<cyberanger> wrst: you might find this cool http://blog.theroux.ca/security/ubuntu-2-step-authentication-with-google-authenticator/
<chibihogoshino> is maverick much different that natty ?
<chibihogoshino> than
<Xpistos> Hey guys
<Xpistos> wrst
<wrst> hello Xpistos what's happening?
<Xpistos> nada mooch
<vychune> o/
<vychune> little help?
<wrst> maybe vychune :)
<wrst> what's up?
<vychune> im having a problem with my radio stream
<vychune> can you help me out?
<vychune> wrst?
<wrst> uhh are you streaming it from you to the internet?
<vychune> yes
<vychune> http://vychuneowens.listen2myradio.com/
<vychune> now where did he go
<wrst> hmm that's probablya  cyberanger question vychune because i am clueless :)
<vychune> ok
<Xpistos> so vychune, what is the story with listen2myradio?
<vychune> hey man
<vychune> so i start streaming...
<vychune> then i turn on my mic....noise out the ying yang
<vychune> Xpistos
<Xpistos> I meant what is the deal with the site, what do you use it for?
<vychune> internet radio server
<vychune> i was with them before i went to BlogTalkRadio
<vychune> ITS A COP RUN!!!!!!!
<vychune> oh hey cybeyanger lol
<cyberanger> heh
<vychune> can you help me out?
<cyberanger> depends on the problem
<cyberanger> doesn't hurt to try ;-)
<vychune> im having a problem with my radio stream
<vychune> when i turn on my mic to talk it give me noise
<vychune> woohoo
<cyberanger> vychune: hrm that seems odd
<cyberanger> built in mic, external
<vychune> external
<cyberanger> what's your mixer set for, how close to the speakers?
<vychune> no speakers, and mixer
<vychune> ?
<cyberanger> headphones then, and run alsamixer
<cyberanger> since your not using a mixer board, that's the closest thing
<vychune> running alsamixer what now
<vychune> and did you wanna hear the stream?
<cyberanger> are you using headphones?
<cyberanger> not really able to listen from here
<cyberanger> well, right at the moment
<vychune> oh ok yes i have a headset with a mic
<cyberanger> oh, and the mic is built it?
<vychune> yes
<cyberanger> there is a possibility it's the headset then, mic wire damaged
<cyberanger> are the mic levels at their max?
<vychune> yes
<cyberanger> try tuning them down slowly, testing as you go
<cyberanger> beyond that, best I wait till tonight
<wrst> hey cyberanger
<cyberanger> hey wrst
<wrst> cyberanger: i see debian
<cyberanger> really, cool
<cyberanger> where do you see it
<wrst> cyberanger (debian-tor@swissknife/adak/infocop411) has joined #ubuntu-us-tn
<cyberanger> freenode's doing then
<cyberanger> however it could just as easily be me, my tor client, I suppose
<cyberanger> but this is natty, the other rig is debian
<xTEMPLARx> yarr!
<xTEMPLARx> no no
<xTEMPLARx> too quiet
<xTEMPLARx> 11.04 is odd
<xTEMPLARx> not sure if I like it
<xTEMPLARx> but too late to go back now
<xTEMPLARx> :)
 * Svpernova09 is avoiding 11.04
<Svpernova09> >.>
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: my server crashed want me to set you back up to quassel goodness?
<wrst> better said i crashed it
<chibihogoshino> hey chris4585 you here ?
<chibihogoshino> join #chroot
<chibihogoshino> yeah
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-05-04
<linuxman410> anyone here
<linuxman410> wrst u here
<linuxman410> does anyone know of a linux program that will clone my harddrive so i do not have to reload when i change the harddrive
<chibihogoshino> dd
<chibihogoshino> ?
<chibihogoshino> partedmagic i think can do it
<chibihogoshino> ahh here linuxman410 try this http://clonezilla.org/
<chris4585> chibihogoshino, yes
<chibihogoshino> ah hey.. chris4585
 * cyberanger sneezes
<cyberanger> hey everyone
<chibihogoshino> i modded the magiclive script for maverick .. just wanted to know if you could help with a few errors i got
<cyberanger> how's it going
<chibihogoshino> ok cyberanger
<chibihogoshino> sup with you
<cyberanger> normal week I hope
<chibihogoshino> cool
<cyberanger> once the red cross bit is done
<chibihogoshino> im heading to wv
<cyberanger> where at, fayette?
<chibihogoshino> jolo
<cyberanger> using a smartphone?
<cyberanger> nice area too, not been there much though
<chibihogoshino> smartphone ?
<chibihogoshino> no cell service there .. heh
<cyberanger> well, you said heading to, thought maybe you were still in TN or VA
<cyberanger> or even an area with VZW
<chibihogoshino> im home right now .. leaving tomorrow
<cyberanger> ah, have a safe trip
<chibihogoshino> i hope i will.
 * wrst is not happy that the final release of natty has broken broadcom still
<cyberanger> wrst: ouch
<wrst> yeah you have to install the bcml kernel source from 10.10
<wrst> or i think that is it
<wrst> then reinstall after every update
<cyberanger> wrst: dkms?
<wrst> yeah that's it :)
<cyberanger> wrst: you mind giving me the specs of everything again
<cyberanger> wifi chip, driver version and package name, working and broken one
<cyberanger> perhaps I can figure something out, I'm more used to patching wifi drivers, but this isn't far from my alley
<wrst> cyberanger: its a broadcom BCM4311
<vychune> o/
<vychune> uh oh ubuntu and wifi problems?
<vychune> iit took me a year to get one working
<wrst> i am having to install bcmwl-kernel-sourc_5.60.48.36_bdcom-0ubuntu5_amd64.deb
<wrst> cyberanger: maybe a 64 bit problem? i meant to install 32 bit actually
<wrst> but copied the wrong iso to my thumb drive
<cyberanger> perhaps wrst
<cyberanger> that is one more reason I limit 64 bit to something requiring that exactly
<wrst> either way that's something that has always worked and pretty populsar hardware it should work and been known not towork for a while
<wrst> but whatever for now to bed I go, night cyberanger, vychune
<vychune> check your modules wrst
<vychune> ok
<cyberanger> wrst: have you been 64 bit before?
<cyberanger> and ok, see you tommorow
<cyberanger> hey vychune
<cyberanger> how's it going
<vychune> cool
<vychune> how are you
<cyberanger> not bad
<vychune> ok
<chibihogoshino> what happened with the ubuntu being able to run android apps
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: probally the same thing as houdini, was a great trick, just wasn't feasable
<cyberanger> something about lack of oxygen
<chibihogoshino> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/mobile-karmic-android-execution-environment
<chibihogoshino> heh
<chibihogoshino> it would be cool to run some of them
<cyberanger> http://www.linode.com/IPv6/ woot
<cyberanger> yeah, but for now, VBox and Android will do
<chibihogoshino> not on my system
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: can't run VBox?
<chibihogoshino> yeah but its slow
<cyberanger> ah
<cyberanger> you might be giving your VBox too much ram
<cyberanger> android doesn't need a ton
<chibihogoshino> i think it was 300
<cyberanger> and it robs your system of ram if that is what happened
<cyberanger> well, hrm
<cyberanger> idk
<chibihogoshino> i have a slow system
<wrst> cyberanger: yes been 64bit several times
<wrst> Xpistos: how's it going?
<wrst> and xTEMPLARx how's it going? :)
<Xpistos> eh
<wrst> hello Xpistos!
<wrst> going that well? :)
<Xpistos> looking into some italian comics and eating creme of wheat
<xTEMPLARx> I've been playing with the comixology app on ipad... its pretty sweet
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: do you desire reconnection to my quassel core?
<xTEMPLARx> I would definitely prefer over this x-chat.. not sure why, but it keeps d/cing on me :)
<xTEMPLARx> how's that little one?
<wrst> doing well xTEMPLARx
<wrst> I will set you up, had database issues moved from sqlite to postgresql xTEMPLARx so should not have these issues any more
<xTEMPLARx> postgresql, eh?
<xTEMPLARx> i have only barely messed with postgresql
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: you have  PM, Enjoy :)
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: its the other option they offerbut seems to be working much better
<wrst> sqlite really was not meant for multiple users and have 3 users on the core so that bares a little too much of a load evidently for sqlite
<xTEMPLARx> ah odd
<xTEMPLARx> it would seem like sqlite would count users by connections, not by data content
<xTEMPLARx> i.e., quassel core would be the one user
<xTEMPLARx> containing three people's worth of information
<wrst> well i thought so too xTEMPLARx
<wrst> but i'm no expert by any means
<xTEMPLARx> brb
<xTEMPLARx> whee!
<wrst> there you go xTEMPLARx is it working?
<xTEMPLARx> believe so :)
<xTEMPLARx> ty sir
<wrst> any time, more than happy to aid your irc pleasure :)
<xTEMPLARx> so
<xTEMPLARx> you running natty anywhere?
<vychune> good morning
<wrst> you are Irc'ing on it right now xTEMPLARx ;)
<xTEMPLARx> heya vych
<wrst> i just went ahead and upgraded while i was having issues
<xTEMPLARx> i'm still not certain if I"m gonna like Unity
<xTEMPLARx> i let it do a dist-upgrade on my work box here, forgetting that it was gonna switch my UI
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: I do not like unity i'm much more in the Gnome 3/Shell camp
<wrst> ha ha xTEMPLARx
<xTEMPLARx> how long till G3 is good to go, though?
<wrst> its released now xTEMPLARx
<xTEMPLARx> hrm
<xTEMPLARx> like
<xTEMPLARx> no longer beta?
<xTEMPLARx> its ready for prime time, etc?
<wrst> but the ubuntu ppa version is not so good
<xTEMPLARx> booo
<xTEMPLARx> not so good, like Al's fish?
<vychune> unity is that bad?
<wrst> old, buggy etc etc, Fedora 15 is going to be released with it
<xTEMPLARx> unity isn't so much BAD as it is in the way
<xTEMPLARx> I'm adapting fairly quickly
<wrst> vychune: its not that bad... just not that good, I really would have preferred gnome 2.30 with docky
<vychune> oh ok
<xTEMPLARx> i had a docky sort of thing going prior to the upgrade
<vychune> tell me why i open opera and my new window is nowhere to be found
<xTEMPLARx> was actually using the avant dock t hingy
<xTEMPLARx> lol
<xTEMPLARx> if you minimize x-chat to tray, it disappears too
<xTEMPLARx> in unity anyway
<wrst> yes you have to hack it to get your tray items to work, in gnome 3 they disappear but the bottom right corner mouse over causes a nice little try to appear
<xTEMPLARx> well at least you can get to'em :)
<vychune> oh im on my mac mini
<xTEMPLARx> I'm surprised that gnome3's website has "try it out" for openSUSE and Fedora and not ubuntu
<xTEMPLARx> I guess Unity rubbed them the wrong way, maybe?
<wrst> well ubuntu doesn't support gnome3  so...
<wrst> to run gnome 3 unity won't work since unity right now requires gnome 2
<xTEMPLARx> well I figured it would be an either/or scenario
<xTEMPLARx> but its like ubuntu decided to snub Gnome3 development and went with something that is their own thing
<xTEMPLARx> if i was gnome I'd be all like
<xTEMPLARx> hey what's up with that?
<vychune> that were like that
<vychune> they
<xTEMPLARx> don't blame'em
<xTEMPLARx> ubuntu tried to pull the whole "its not  you, its me" deal
<wrst> yeah, and xTEMPLARx i think unity is moving to a QT base or something another more or less
 * wrst is not a programmer so really has no clue what that means but knows that QT isn't GNOME
<vychune> qt is unity 2d
<vychune> nits not another WM
<wrst> ahh but vychune i think the goal is eventually to have it working everywhere, I don't know they seem a little frankenstein on the whole deal to me
<vychune> LOL
<xTEMPLARx> lol
<xTEMPLARx> gnome 3 is sounding better and better all the time
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: I'm running it on arch and love it
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: if you decide to go with any distro and gnome 3 the arch wiki on it is building up to have some good info: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GNOME_3
<xTEMPLARx> thanks for the link :)
<wrst> of course the installing on arch you don't need but the rest has some good tid bits the gnome-tweak-tool is absolutley a must have regardless of what distro you use
 * wrst doesn't like his lappy going to sleep when he closes the lid to see what's on tv
<xTEMPLARx> lol
<vychune> lol
<vychune> .dont close it then
<wrst> gotta close it to see vychune and they should provide the setting for me to waste or save however much power i want to
<vychune> LOL
<vychune> rolling out job interveiw
<vychune> o\
<wrst> but glad gnome 3 came up xTEMPLARx its in regular arch repos now so i can take myself out of the testing repo... that's a scary place
<wrst> good luke vychune
<vychune> ty
<wrst> *luck!
<vychune> lol
<wrst> oh and xTEMPLARx, pace_t_zulu pointed me to something cool, if you go to File, Networks, Configure Networks, Then in freenode go to the Auto Identify tab use sas and it identifies you before you log in
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: unity 2d will utilize qt
<xTEMPLARx> what account is sasl lookin for?
<xTEMPLARx> the freenode registration account?
<wrst> your /msg nickserv password stuff
<xTEMPLARx> yeah, but what is it expecting for "username" or is that just my auth name
<wrst> xTEMPLARx:
<wrst> that's what you put ^^^ :)
<xTEMPLARx> lol kk gonna give it a shot
<xTEMPLARx> very nice
<xTEMPLARx> I had given up on auto-identifying coz I had tried the other nickserv method that's built in there... it didn't work very well or at all most of the time
<wrst> yeah xTEMPLARx and that identifies you before you appear in channel so your cloak is on as soon as you come in and protects the ip address
<wrst> a little anyway :)
<xTEMPLARx> very cool.  ty mister wrst
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: how are you doing?
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: all thanks to pace_t_zulu on that one he taught me :)
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: bought any interesting instruments lately?
<xTEMPLARx> wrst perhaps but you coulda been selfish and just squirrelled it away and not shared
<xTEMPLARx> on the instruments front, noper.  Got an ipad2... does that count?  :D
<wrst> ha ha xTEMPLARx yes the ipad counts you can play guitar on it!
<xTEMPLARx> wewt!
<xTEMPLARx> i actually use it for chord charts when playing guitar at church
<xTEMPLARx> ditched my notebook
<xTEMPLARx> (3 ring binder notebook that is)
<wrst> cool xTEMPLARx
<wrst> i have wanted one of those elect. stands with a foot pedal
<xTEMPLARx> elect. stands?
<wrst> electronic... sorry :)
<xTEMPLARx> ah so
<xTEMPLARx> yeah they sell a bluetooth pedal set for ipad to nagivate thru music hands free
<xTEMPLARx> pretty neat but I can't afford it after paying for the ipad itself
<xTEMPLARx> OH well :D
<wrst> hah a yes i understand that one!
<xTEMPLARx> welp, off to the dr.s office to get myself an allergy shot or three
<xTEMPLARx> l8rz
<wrst> i feel that later xTEMPLARx
<xTEMPLARx> back, fwiw
<wrst> how are the allergies xTEMPLARx?
<xTEMPLARx> well
<xTEMPLARx> i haven't been taking the shots long enough to really put a dent in them, imo
<xTEMPLARx> so my answer will have to be "no change"
<xTEMPLARx> :)
<wrst> i took them most of my life... they really helped me out
<Xpistos> my doctor said the shots wouldn't help me so I moved from new jersey to TN
<Xpistos> that did
<cyberanger> it depends on the person, and the allergies
<cyberanger> (and perhaps the insurance plan)
<xTEMPLARx> TN is normally NOT the target zone EVER suggested by an allergist
<xTEMPLARx> assuming your allergic to plant-based allergens
<xTEMPLARx> you're*
<xTEMPLARx> TN is one of the worst places to live if you're allergic to plant-based allergens, and I'm allergic to them all.
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: agreed allergies for that stuff are horrible here
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-05-05
<vychune> o/
<pace_t_zulu> anyone seen the expiro virus on windows before?
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: haven't seen it?
<wrst> i mean I haven't seen it :)
<pace_t_zulu> its a nasty one
<wrst> what does it do pace_t_zulu?
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: it went that way
<cyberanger> it's nasty
<cyberanger> can't recall if it's hit the shop yet
<cyberanger> but give it time, it will
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: do you recall the old dos ones that could fry the system and the bios too
<cyberanger> Morning everyone
<cyberanger> Happy Cinco de Mayo
<Xpistos> FIESTA!
<Xpistos> Felize el dia de Cinco De Mayo!
<cyberanger> Xpistos: lol, I'm not that good of a linguist
<wrst> greetings cyberanger
<wrst> and Xpistos
<cyberanger> English and geek
<cyberanger> And english as a second language ;-)
<cyberanger> How's it going wrst
<cyberanger> And Xpistos
<wrst> pretty good cyberanger, you?
<Xpistos> Well, I am broke as a joke, but other than that ...
<Xpistos> Feliz del dia de Cinco de Mayo
<wrst> Xpistos: aren't we all right now?
<cyberanger> wrst: not bad
<cyberanger> Xpistos: when you pulled your last 20 dollars out, did the bank ask if you wanted to close your acct?
<wrst> good cyberanger, i have a sudden urge for a cheeseburger
<Xpistos> cyberanger: no
<cyberanger> wrst: mmm dead cow
<wrst> i like me some dead cow
<cyberanger> Xpistos: good, when that happens you know somethings wrong
<Juzzy> http://cgi.ebay.com/Dell-PowerEdge-1950-1850-Fibre-Channel-Cluster-LOT-/200602744510?pt=COMP_EN_Servers&hash=item2eb4daf6be#ht_1136wt_1141
<Xpistos> okay I need some help from my guys. My server has a but load of updates but won't actall install them
<pace_t_zulu> hey guys
<pace_t_zulu> Xpistos Juzzy wrst
<Xpistos> pace_t_zulu: hey
<wrst> hey hey pace_t_zulu
<wrst> Xpistos: any errors?
<Xpistos> is ther a way to set terminal back to defaults?
<Xpistos> I pressed somethign and now it won't let me type normally
<wrst> don't know Xpistos which terminal you using ? gnome-terminal?
<Xpistos> I pressed f11 to full screen my terminal and it says ;6~ and isn't reponding correctly. whatever the default is
<wrst> Xpistos: i would probalby just close and restart the terminal, unless you have something important going on
<Juzzy> type "reset"
<wrst> Juzzy: to the rescue :)
<Juzzy> :p
<Xpistos> I pressed r and it says (reverse-i-search)':
<Juzzy> yea
<Juzzy> thats a reverse search, ^C that
 * wrst has learned somethign today
<Juzzy> that tells me your CTRL key is stuck down
<Xpistos> wow that was where
<Xpistos> I control c and it is workign now
<Juzzy> ya heh
<Juzzy> you had a stuck CTRL key ;)
<Xpistos> Juzzy has achieved Pimp Status in my eyes!
<Juzzy> :p
<Juzzy> I'll be a pimp when I can get this damn new site off the ground
<Xpistos> okay, running my update now lets see what happens
<Xpistos> 10.04 server btw
<Juzzy> you're fine, ubuntu upgrades are smooth as silk ;p
<Xpistos> well these this box hasn't been updateing recently
<Juzzy> ah
<Xpistos> okay it ran and the only message I got was this -  tune2fs -L usbstroage /dev/sdb2
<Xpistos> woops
<Xpistos> no that isn't it
<Xpistos> update-rc.d warning: landscape-client stop runlevel arguments (1) do not match LSB Defautl-Stop valuses
 * wrst has never used landscape he is out
<wrst> Xpistos: there is a bug :) https://bugs.launchpad.net/landscape-client/+bug/613255
<wrst> but that tells you nothing
<Juzzy> thats just a warning on when it starts and stops, you're fine there
<wrst> doesn't sound like that would keep you from updating
<Xpistos> still says i have 51 packages and 33 security updates
<wrst> Xpistos: what happens when you apt-get upgrade?
<Xpistos> it says the following packages have been kept back linux-generic-pae, linux-headers-generic-pae linux-image-generica-pae
<Xpistos> 0 upgraded blah blah blah
<wrst> yeah its not doing kernel updates... i think, and this is a big i think, to do that you would need to do a dist-upgrade because its needing to replace those whith another but might want to see what Juzzy says on that
<wrst> Xpistos: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1110499
<wrst> comments 1&2
<Xpistos> should I change my alias to run that instead of apt-get upgrade?
<Xpistos> going down for a reboot
<Xpistos> will it boot without the keyboard?
<Xpistos> after the reboot it still says the packages are still there and o upgrade o newly installed 0 to remove
<Xpistos> I do apt-get update and it goes through
<Xpistos> when i try to upgrade -y it says 0 found
<Xpistos> but when I login it still says the packages and upgrades are there
<wrst> Xpistos: i run my server at home headless so no keyboard is no issue as long as your bios doesn't require it
<Xpistos> good
<Xpistos> Oh, webmin update
<Xpistos> I found it
<Xpistos> http://fossplanet.com/f10/[bug-766827]-[new]-motd-not-updating-125436/
<Xpistos> motd not updating. Delete /etc/motd.tail
<wrst> webmin is for sissies
 * wrst uses webmin...
<wrst> hello ChanServ
<wrst> uhh
<wrst> hello chris4585
<chris4585> hey
<chris4585> hows it going?
<wrst> pretty good chris4585 how about you?
<chris4585> playing some urban terror whoo
<wrst> cool
<cyberanger> obama@whitehouse:~$ sudo chmod +x /bin/laden
<orias> >_<
<cyberanger> how's it going orias
<Juzzy> heh nice, -x would been better, funny though
<cyberanger> Juzzy: you want to remove the permission to execute /bin/laden ?
<Juzzy> bin laden can no longer execute
<cyberanger> ah, yeah
<cyberanger> but if you see the user and hostname, it was obama giving the order to excute /bin/laden ;-)
<cyberanger> any way you look at it, funny
<Juzzy> yea ;)
<Juzzy> good either way
<cyberanger> in a dark way
<orias> lol
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger wrst chris4585 Xpistos Juzzy orias: REMINDER: meeting tonight
<Juzzy> in knoxville?
<cyberanger> Juzzy: in here
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: thanks
<cyberanger> agenda is jfenn2199 announcing a memphis meetup
<cyberanger> and I guess finding out if anyone took the storms hard
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: won't be able to make it tonight sorry :(
<pace_t_zulu> vychune: REMINDER meeting tonight
<orias> heh
<orias> what time?
<vychune> ty
<pace_t_zulu> orias: 8:30 eastern 7:30 central
 * orias will be late
 * vychune will be there if not sleep
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-05-06
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: anything else on the adgenda?
<linuxman410> anyone here
<linuxman410> cyberanger do you like unity
<linuxman410> chris4585 do you like unity
<cyberanger> linuxman410: not really
<linuxman410> vychune do u like unity
<vychune> havent tried it yet
<vychune> brb going to store
<chris4585> linuxman410, its okay, but personally I like gnoem3 way more
<linuxman410> chris4585 have u ever used a acer aspire one
<chris4585> nope
<chris4585> lol http://fc09.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2010/309/a/4/ubuntu_vs_gnome_by_jeypeyy-d327m94.png
<pace_t_zulu> we ready?
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger chris4585 linuxman410 vychune_away orias Juzzy elijah-mbp Dan9186 Svpernova09 Worldspice_Will xTEMPLARx ping
<pace_t_zulu> ouch
<cyberanger2> Quiet
<cyberanger2> Suprisingly quiet, wow
<cyberanger2> Happy Cinco de Mayo
<cyberanger2> Everyone
<linuxman410> cyberanger did you clone yourself one and two
<cyberanger2> No, just split personality
<vychune_away> lol
<vychune> pace_t_zulu meeting?
<pace_t_zulu> so...
<pace_t_zulu> yea
<vychune> where is everyone?
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger cyberanger2 we do have a meeting right now.... right?
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger, you mind starting it?
<linuxman410> is there going to be a meeting
<chris4585> linuxman410, I think its already over
<linuxman410> ajorned
<linuxman410> chris4585 what did we discuss i missed it
<pace_t_zulu> linuxman410: you didn't miss anything
<pace_t_zulu> there has been no meeting
<linuxman410> i sit here an hour for nothing
<linuxman410> well at least i can say i showed up
<linuxman410> well thats all folks
<vychune> first one i make is a bust
<linuxman410> cyberanger still here
<linuxman410> cyberanger2 still here
<linuxman410> pace_t_zulu u still here
<pace_t_zulu> yo
<pace_t_zulu> i'll go ahead
<pace_t_zulu> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 20:34. The chair is pace_t_zulu.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<pace_t_zulu> o/
<pace_t_zulu> vychune:
<pace_t_zulu> chris4585:
<pace_t_zulu> linuxman410:
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger2:
<linuxman410> pace_t_zulu you use a netbook or laptop and what kind i am looking to get another one
<pace_t_zulu> linuxman410: laptop
<pace_t_zulu> linuxman410: macbook pr
<pace_t_zulu> s/pr/pro/
<pace_t_zulu> [topic] Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal)
<MootBot> New Topic:  Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal)
<pace_t_zulu> doesn't live boot on my macbook pro ... i should file a bug
<pace_t_zulu> but it doesn't support wireless on the mbp either
<linuxman410> i do not like the unity part requires too much hardware
<pace_t_zulu> linuxman410: but classic is right there
<linuxman410> yes for this version
<pace_t_zulu> linuxman410: and 11.10 should have a 2d unity version
<linuxman410> pace_t_zulu 11.04 has a 2d version it sucks
<linuxman410> my main concern is ubuntu is forgetting what linux is all about saving old hardware ubuntu has lost sight of that
<pace_t_zulu> linuxman410: i'm not sure ubuntu is about saving old hardware
<pace_t_zulu> linuxman410: xubuntu is about saving old hardware
<pace_t_zulu> seems to be how it works
<linuxman410> xubuntu requirments are getting high too now debian is remembering that old machine you have in the corner
<linuxman410> debian had the drivers for my intel 845ge video
<linuxman410> ubuntu stop supporting that in 10.04
<linuxman410> i even have fedora 14 running on old 800mhz laptop
<linuxman410> ubuntu is not going to offer classic in 11.10
<linuxman410> so it is upgrade your hardware or quit using ubuntu
<vychune> i havent upgraded so i have no comments on natty
<pace_t_zulu> linuxman410: couldn't we build the i845g drivers for maverick and natting in a ppa?
<linuxman410> pace_t_zulu i tried computer locked up and would not boot
<pace_t_zulu> linuxman410: sorry to hear that
<vychune> damn
<pace_t_zulu> linuxman410: i suppose debian6 is running on an older kernel than natty
<vychune> why would that be?
<pace_t_zulu> vychune: debian 6 came out before natty
<vychune> oh
<pace_t_zulu> and its got a longer release cycle
<vychune> what is thier release cycle
<pace_t_zulu> so it's possible it has an older kernel than maverick
<vychune> dang
<linuxman410> pace_t_zulu debian 6 runs great on my machine and also runs without flash it uses html5
 * vychune goes to debian website to download
<pace_t_zulu> well debian is on version 6 ... initial release was in 93
<pace_t_zulu> vychune: ubuntu pulls from debian's unstable branch for regular releases and testing branch for LTS releases
<orias> o/
<vychune> oh ok cool
<vychune> thee hew is
<vychune> *there he is
<pace_t_zulu> we have 4 now
<pace_t_zulu> anyone here from memphis?
<vychune> me
<vychune> orias
<orias> o/
<pace_t_zulu> vychune: apparently jfenn is planning a meetup
<vychune> jfenn?
<pace_t_zulu> jfenn2199 that is
<pace_t_zulu> so cyberanger said this afternoon
<vychune> oh ok
<pace_t_zulu> but i don't have any more info
<vychune> thats ok
<wrst> did i miss the meeting? :)
<vychune>  smh
<vychune> no
<linuxman410> you did not miss nothing wrst
<linuxman410> wrst where have u been
<wrst> ha ha been pretty busy today linuxman410 how are you doing?
<linuxman410> doing ok and you
<linuxman410> just talking about natty 7
<vychune> natty 7?
<linuxman410> yeah they upgrade os you have to upgrade hardware
<linuxman410> 2.6.32-5 this is kernel version in debian 6
<linuxman410> pace_t_zulu there is kernel version of debian 6
<pace_t_zulu> natty 7?
<vychune> thats what i said
<linuxman410> yeah like windows 7 more hardware needed to run
<vychune> lol
<pace_t_zulu> linuxman410: are you saying debian 6 can emulate flash with html5?
<linuxman410> yes indeed
<linuxman410> and it works good
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: i know youtube has vids working with html5 i tried it out with chrome some time ago
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: i am aware of that
<pace_t_zulu> but emulating flash in html5 ... i am skeptical
<wrst> yeah pace_t_zulu just wondering about ... yeah you took the words out of my mouth pace_t_zulu
<linuxman410> pace_t_zulu all the video i tried worked without flash
<pace_t_zulu> linuxman410: on youtube?
<linuxman410> on youtube
<vychune> coolest
<pace_t_zulu> linuxman410: youtube is a rare provider of html5 video
<wrst> yeah try some flash thats not on youtube linuxman410 i think you may not be so happy
<linuxman410> pace_t_zulu debian 6 is a truly free kernel no extras
<pace_t_zulu> linuxman410: i am aware of that
<pace_t_zulu> linuxman410: many debian users point that out
<linuxman410> pace_t_zulu fedora has same version kernel as natty and the intel 845ge video works with fedora
<vychune> gonna head out guys i have a job now so i cant stay up ike i want to now
<pace_t_zulu> linuxman410: have you filed a bug?
 * wrst is not overly concerned with stallman freedom
 * pace_t_zulu isn't either
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: have you tried unity out with dual monitors?
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: no, why?
<vychune> o\
<wrst> well the blasted top bar goes across the second monitor which i kinda understand with the global menus but that's being a pain for me at the moment
<linuxman410> lubuntu is supporting 10.04 till 2015
<linuxman410> is meeting still going on
<linuxman410> wrst u still here
<wrst> just for a minute linuxman410
<wrst> what's up?
<linuxman410> is the meeting over
<wrst> think so
<linuxman410> ok
<pace_t_zulu> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 21:52.
<orias> rawr
<orias> 45minutes later I find badgerports and then can apt-get install keepass2 >_<
<wrst> happy friday everyone
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: I didn't have any more info either, jfenn2199 was working on the details last I heard
<orias> :)
<pace_t_zulu> missed cyberanger...
 * wrst is growing increasingly unhappy with 11.04
<Dan9186> expound please
<wrst> well just feels really incomplete to me Dan9186, unity seems to me to get more in the way, granted I'm more in the gnome 3 camp
<wrst> but Dan9186 i'm running ubuntu server 11.04 and its good, but the desktop is i think just awful
<wrst> well awful is an overstatement
<vychune> isnt there a guy at worldspice that comes in here somwtimes?
<pace_t_zulu> vychune: yea... worldspice_will
<vychune> right
<vychune> if you see him login, could you point him my way?
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: would you say it's more unity that you are displeased with that anything else about the 11.04? or are there other problems
<wrst> unity and my wireless pace_t_zulu :)
<wrst> but mainly unity its just a pain
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: i'd expect unity to advance by leaps and bound between now and 11.10 .... and then get some real polish in 12.04 LTS
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: canonical was ambitious with unity ...
<wrst> yeah and pace_t_zulu i admit to being in the gnome 3 camp also
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: don't forget Mac OS X was a dog with 10.0 ... but people could see it was going in the right direction .... same for kde 4.x
<wrst> but, gnome 3 is a very usable and stable now
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: i understand why you would be right now... but i get the impression that unity will progress faster than gnome3 ...
<wrst> it may pace_t_zulu, but i certainly would not suggest the "average" user think about moving to it now
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: if the gnome team set out to develop unity when canonical did - we wouldn't see it till 2014
<wrst> i do look forward to seeing unity on top of gnome3
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: i'm still rocking gnome2
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: but that's more because i spend most of my ubuntu (desktop) time in virtual machines
<wrst> i really like the way that gnome shell works, its very intuitive i think
<vychune> just saw this on facebook:
<vychune> Jim McDermott
<vychune> With all the different flavors of Ubuntu out there, could they not come up with a separate distro for newbies? You could call it Nubuntu or Duh-buntu.
<vychune> you ok there pace_t_zulu?
<pace_t_zulu> yea
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: when i look at unity it sorta looks "old" compared to gnome shell or kde i think
<chris4585> KDE is so pretty, but the problem I have with it is its not all that simple
<chris4585> the problem with unity is that its not all that well done, accessing apps is a bit of a task
<chris4585> the problems with gnome3 are the simplest of things that can be enabled but no easy option dialog to do that
<wrst> chris4585: used the gnome-tweak-tool?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-05-07
<vychune> linuxman410
<chris4585> wrst, yes
<chris4585> its not default though
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-05-08
<vychune> o/
<linuxman410> anyone here
<linuxman410> vychune how are ya
<vychune> LINUXMAN410
<vychune> hi
<vychune> paaaassword for watt os machine?
<linuxman410> have u tried debian 6 yet
<vychune> gonna burn it tonight
<linuxman410> test123
<vychune> username?
<linuxman410> customer
<vychune> ?
<vychune> ok then lol
<linuxman410> why u got it working
<vychune> no
<vychune> put the hard drive in another machine
<linuxman410> oh ok
<linuxman410> harddrive is still good then
<vychune> i dont like the login manager
<linuxman410> i know what u mean
<vychune> i partial to point and click then passprahse
<vychune> lord i cant spell
<linuxman410> yeah debian does that too
<vychune> what DM and WM does debian 6 use
<linuxman410> i am running debian gnome
<vychune> im thinking about maybe xfce
<vychune> or lxde
<linuxman410> cool i like xfce
<vychune> me too but i like lxde better because of lubuntu
<vychune> chibihogoshino: ping
<chibihogoshino> vychune: hey
<vychune> how ya doing man
<chibihogoshino> ok ..
<chibihogoshino> hanging in wv right no w
<vychune> hey whyd he leave?
<vychune> west viginia huh?
<vychune> how is it up there
<chibihogoshino> why did who lave ?
<chibihogoshino> leave
<vychune> linuxman410
<chibihogoshino> ah.. im not shur
<vychune> so what are you up to?
<chibihogoshino> working on my theme
<chibihogoshino> tweeking it to get more space out of it ..
<vychune> theme for what?
<chibihogoshino> gtk2 and xfce4
<chibihogoshino> http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php/trinity?content=118906
<vychune> oh cool
<chibihogoshino> yeah
<chibihogoshino> other than that not to much has been going on this end..
<vychune> oh
<chibihogoshino> what have you been doing
<vychune> trying to find a job
<chibihogoshino> eh.. damn
<chibihogoshino> that sucks
<chibihogoshino> im in that boat too.. still. just get sick of saing it
<vychune> man what
<vychune> cant even buy a bag of chips
<chibihogoshino> fish and chips or potato chips ?
<vychune> \lol
<vychune> that too
<chibihogoshino> work is over rated.. all you do is hang out with strangers and do things you dont want to.
<vychune> lol
<chibihogoshino> its ture
<chibihogoshino> true ..
<vychune> i want a carrer
<chibihogoshino> get a pigeon
<chibihogoshino> oh damn.. career .. lol, i was thinking carrier
<chibihogoshino> ahh .. oh well.. im falling asleep.. im going to check out ..
<chibihogoshino> peace
<vychune> hey orias
<linuxman410> anyone here
<chibihogoshino> man.. what is it about sundays here  ?
<cyberanger> I have no clue
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-04-30
<wrst> Omnifrog: that's weird
<wrst> permissions?
<Omnifrog> for some reason there was a folder named /lost+found owned by root that couldn't be opened
<Omnifrog> but now the file transfer starts and then dies :\
<Omnifrog> "the process for the file protocol died unexpectedly"
<wrst> got anything on it?
<Omnifrog> on the external drive? yeah. I've been using it for backups for 6 months
<Omnifrog> it happens with a different drive too so maybe a new KDE problem
<wrst> maybe got another destkop to hook it up to?
<Omnifrog> actually just started to copy the files over in xfce
<wrst> working?
<Omnifrog> still going so far
<wrst> shame on kde
<Omnifrog> yeah. I would do something but I don't have the time to fiddle with it
<cyberanger> Omnifrog: sudo ls -l /path/to/.lost+found
<cyberanger> what's that say?
<cyberanger> I'm thinking it's the usual empty garbage folder on an external drive
<Omnifrog> it was empty
<Omnifrog> oh, it was in my music folder on the desktop. not sure how it even got there
<cyberanger> hrm
<cyberanger> Omnifrog: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/18154/what-is-the-purpose-of-the-lostfound-folder-in-linux-and-unix
<Omnifrog> oh, yeah. I know about the directory. but there shouldn't be one in my music folder
<cyberanger> well, not from fsck anyway, unless I'm forgetting something
<Omnifrog> lost+found was probably unrelated to the file system error though
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-05-01
<Omnifrog> eep
<wrst> hello chris4585
<chris4585> hi wrst
<wrst> how are you doing chris4585?
<chris4585> wrst, alright, I finally can use this, http://imgur.com/a/lOUp3
<wrst> sweet
<chris4585> thanks
<wrst> what do you have it doing?
<chris4585> right now its just my main computer
<chris4585> amd FX 8350, nvidia 660, and next week I'll buy a samsung 840
<wrst> i have the samsung 840 nice quick little drive
<chris4585> yeah
<wrst> makes my mediocre laptop fly
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-05-02
<wrst> hello Omnifrog
<Omnifrog> hi wrst !
<wrst> how are you doing Omnifrog?
<Omnifrog> I'm in Columbus for a KoL meetup!
<Omnifrog> woo!
<Omnifrog> and the internet SUCKS in this room
<Omnifrog> also, my mouse is freaking out
<wrst> oh well my internet sucks at works all the time, from this morning: http://www.speedtest.net/result/2683029962.png
<Omnifrog> when I can stay connected it's no too bad
<Omnifrog> but staying connected is a problem
<wrst> that's no fun at all
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-05-03
<Juzzy> wb
<Juzzy> heh
<Juzzy> hah 0.09mb / 0.05
<Juzzy> http://www.speedtest.net/result/2684452009.png ;/
<wrst> Juzzy: not funny :)
<Juzzy> :(
<wrst> my home connection isn't much better tonight
 * wrst dreams of Juzzy s connection someday
<Unit193> wrst: Don't sleep. ;)
<cyberanger> Juzzy: at work?
<cyberanger> Unit193: lol
<cyberanger> wrst: yeah, don't sleep
<wrst> ha
<Omnifrog> no sleep
<Unit193> That's the plan!
<wrst> Unit193: so did you sleep?
<Unit193> wrst: Little bit, yep.
<wrst> what is wrong with you? didn't think you needed it Unit193? :P
<Unit193> I'm not good at it.
<wrst> evidently
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-05-04
<wrst> web Omnifrog
<wrst> web
<wrst> arrr silly phone
<wrst> wb
<wrst> there
<cyberanger> Omnifrog: still at that confrence I presume, going well?
<Omnifrog> yes, and we are all drunk
<Omnifrog> and ordering pizza
<Omnifrog> for 60 people
<Juzzy> anyone know any cisco/juniper Sr network engineers looking for a job?
<cyberanger> Juzzy: end of the month I'll be CCNA certified, that'd make me a junior, know a few others too, got a link I could pass around
<cyberanger> ?
<wrst> TheMaster: so much more intimidating... snake slayer
<TheMaster> Doctor Who comes out today. :D
<wrst> lots of rain coming out here today
<chris4585> TheMaster, new episode?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-05-05
<wrst> greetings chris4585
<chris4585> wrst, hey
<wrst> all going well?
<chris4585> as good as things can go I guess
<chris4585> just tired
<TheMaster> chris4585: :D
<chris4585> TheMaster, hi
<TheMaster> You see Doctor Who yet?
<chris4585> I haven't really kept up with the latest season
<chris4585> I like to wait until the end of the season and just watch them when I want to lol
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-04-28
<cyberanger> so anyone in today's predicted storm path? everyone ok?
<wrst> looks like schools in murfreesboro are dismissing 2 hours early
<cyberanger> reason?
<cyberanger> (as if I couldn't guess)
<wrst> yep
<wrst> probably a good move no need in having busses out in a wave of that stuff
<wrst> or if the worse case happens parents would rather have their kids in their possession I'm sure also
<wrst> I would
<cyberanger> I would IF the option was feasable, a school with a solid structure vs a trailer park for a home, I would have preferred the school
<cyberanger> or if traffic & weather wouldn't put the parent and child at greater risk, tough call
<wrst> yep you are likely correct
<wrst> here's a little write up that seems to be pretty much on for what is possible http://ruthseverewx.wordpress.com/2014/04/28/update-on-todays-severe-weather-chances/
<wrst> of course we have a place to go if it looks very bad and many don't
<wrst> they are letting schools out were my wife teaches (overton county) at one now
<cyberanger> Cleveland city is also doing a 2 hr delay
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-05-01
<cyberanger> wb netritious
<cyberanger> how's it going?
<netritious> hey cyberanger...doing fine, you?
<cyberanger> doing alright, guessing your ok, with the recent weather and all
<cyberanger> didn't expect such a bad week of weather to unpack through
<netritious> backyard was flooded a wee bit more than usual this time of year. thanks for the worry but all is good.
<netritious> how's the weather in your neck of the woods?
 * netritious is waiting on pizza in the oven
<Unit193> That's always a good choice.  Homemade or store?
<netritious> Unit193: store, but at least it's cheese and broccoli
<netritious> maybe alfedo instead of tomato sauce
<netritious> *alfredo
<netritious> how are you Unit193?
<Unit193> Alive, but likely to do something terrible here soon.
<wrst> netritious: wow didn't take 6 months for you to come back ;)
<netritious> wrst: haha yeah how's it with you?
<netritious> Unit193: don't do it! :D
<cyberanger> netritious: my end of the state had the downpour, the rain, wind, not much else
<netritious> typing with left hand so migh take a moment to reply...
<netritious> cyberanger: could have been worse
<cyberanger> but we were nervous (three years prior was our big mess with tornados, not many needed a reminded)
<cyberanger> yeah
<cyberanger> could have
<wrst> I'm good netritious and you? Well you have pizza I know that is good
<Unit193> netritious: Too late. :/
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-05-02
<netritious> wrst: yep it was good
<wrst> pizza is hard not to be good
<netritious> also had some home made wings...also baked. first try at buffalo. fam seems happy :)
<netritious> alrighty...I'm out. bbl
<cyberanger> Wonder if that'd be anchor bar recipe or Duff's recipe
 * cyberanger clearly spent too much time in Buffalo
<wrst> Howdy netritious
<netritious> howdy wrst
<wrst> Happy friday
<netritious> TGIF! :)
 * wrst wonders what type of agricultural activities Omnifrog  is up to
<wrst> That's for sure netritious
<wrst> what have you been up to? any more interesting stuff?
<netritious> wrst: yesterday decided to write a bash script for starting/stopping/pausing my containers.
<wrst> that sounds fairly invovled, I prefer things that have a big stop and play buton to push :)
<netritious> nah it was easy...simple if[];then statements and one case statement.
<wrst> ok if/then I get from excel :)
<netritious> now instead of: lxc-start -o /var/lib/lxc/www/log -l DEBUG -d -c /var/lib/lxc/www/console -n www
<netritious> lxcadm start www
<Unit193> Nice.
<netritious> thanks Unit193
<netritious> here's the code: http://tny.cz/1040ce30
<netritious> so what have you been up to wrst?
<wrst> debating if to put cyanogenmod or some other less popular ROM on my phone
<netritious> and your arguments for/against cyanogenmod?
<netritious> Unit193: I intend to add backup and snapshot of directory backed containers to that when time allows
<netritious> oh and clone of course just to be thorough
<Unit193> netritious: I've considered trying out lxc for a bit now, but never got to it, not sure I had a reason to be honest.
<wrst> well I'm on stock 4.4.2 on my nexus 5 using xposed, and its solid, I really prefer CM because they have busybox ssh etc all in the build but wifi wasn't stable last time I tried it
<wrst> and I've never had a current nexus device so I'm not for sure what to do :)
<netritious> decisions, decisions wrst :)
<wrst> ha ha yes I may slap CM on there and make a nandroid of stock yet again
<netritious> make a backup, try not to brick it, and have fun
<wrst> nexus phones are pretty hard to brick
<netritious> we were thinking along the same lines heh
<wrst> I don't think its impossible but I think you would have to try to brick
<netritious> roger.
<netritious> I've yet to brick anything yet.
<wrst> glad they made one that has gsm and cdma being equal citizens
 * netritious looks for the nearest peice of wood to knock on
<wrst> only thing I have absolutely bricked was a router, and it wasn't worth messing with a jtag cable to fix
<netritious> Unit193: I like containers for a lot of resons, but mainly because it's soooo much simpler and lightweight than say KVM, Xen, or VMware.
<netritious> *reasons
<netritious> wrst: I thought I bricked a linxyx WRT45G(?) think that's it...the first time I flashed dd-wrt.
<netritious> spoiler...it wasn't actually bricked lol
<netritious> argh can't type today... *Linksys
<wrst> ha ha yeah those were some good routers
<wrst> just put dd-wrt on my router, it has good specs but the software was terrible, dd-wrt made it much better but I'm still thinking pfsense
<netritious> i would switch from dd-wrt to tomato if it's supported. way more features and it's like Linux on a router, not dd-wrt on a router...hope that made sense lol.
<netritious> and if you want some HTML5 goodness, try advanced tomato
<netritious> and I say 'tomato' I mean 'Tomato by Shibby'
<netritious> *and when I say
<netritious> wrst: what router do you have?
<Unit193> Tomato on the router, rockbox on the mp3 player, linux on the computer. :D
<wrst> its a wndr3700 v4
<wrst> hmm and I don't know what brand :)
<wrst> netgear?
<wrst> and yes netritious I like some HTML5 goodness
<wrst> netritious: I have in the past used the tool on dd-wrt to get a fully working shell and install stuff etc
<wrst> but it was a bit of a pain
<wrst> and the router didn't have enough to drive all of that I was messing with
<wrst> ok Unit193, netritious, I used to the dd-wrt hold my hand experience. I'm guessing that's not the case with tomato?
<wrst> *I am used to the hand holding of dd-wrt... totally nonsensical thing I typed previously
<netritious> actually wrst no it doesn't require anything special already running dd-wrt
<wrst> ok my router has an aetheros is this broadcom only?
<netritious> wrst: I'm not entirely sure, but I did read one page of comments on the tomato wiki that states just that -- atheros=no go for tomato
<wrst> yeah that's a bit of a problem didn't check the chip out before I bought it but dd-wrt is working well
<wrst> and hey I have a raspberry pi to do linux stuff in a low powered setting
<netritious> dd-wrt is fine wrst...it works.
<netritious> I have a netgear also...I think it's a WNDR3400v2? something like that.
<netritious> also 2x RT-N16 and a few different cheapo TP-Link models
<netritious> The netgear has stock firmware, and the TP-Links have various -wrt's installed. they all sit in a box on the shelf
<netritious> I run 'Tomato by Shibby' on a couple of RT-N16's
<Unit193> Mmm, yeah.  Shibby mods, never tried it actually, but feature list is nice and good to know my routers will be fine with IPv6.  (Well, except that dd-wrt micro...)
<netritious> what do you run Unit193?
<Unit193> Tomato, but that's because it's been on there for a while.
<wrst> oh yeah dd-wrt is so much better than stock
<cyberanger> I've been using debian mostly, but pfsense gets rotated into use from time to time
<netritious> if you can live with 2.4GHz and 300Mbps: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833320158
<netritious> whoops 150Mbps
<wrst> the N5 has a AC wifi chip... wish I had internet that could need that speed :)
<netritious> cyberanger: I use pfsense on the perimeter
<cyberanger> it's a nice setup isn't netritious
<cyberanger> wrst: yeah, ebp has a flaw along those lines too, no server pushes out a gig a second
<cyberanger> at least not to one client, even at 3am
<netritious> yep cyberanger I like it. Still running 2.0.3-RELEASE but glad since openssl was old enough not be susceptible to heartbleed
<cyberanger> yeah, heartbleed ruined a week here at least
<netritious> stupid openssl. heard there is a new libressl project but not sure what the point of that is
<netritious> why not just put the hours into openssl to make it better? but then again, what do I know heh
<cyberanger> cleaner code, and openbsd just thinks if they devote the time, it'll still see a bad decision slip back in
<netritious> well hope it works out for the rest of us normal people whatever unfolds.
<netritious> wrst: I finally got some things done on my (soon to be) very cool computer closet project.
<cyberanger> yeah, I think it has, linux foundation got facebook and google (and some others) to help pay the bills and support the code
<netritious> cyberanger: read about that. wasn't to surprised to see that happen.
<cyberanger> long overdue really
<netritious> i was surprised last year when someone came up with enough to help keep openbsd afloat.
<netritious> maybe I shouldn't have been, but I kind of was lol
<wrst> I really don't understand why more webservers aren't running bsd of some sort
<netritious> wrst: I've mentally boxed it in as a dependable edge os, mainly because of it's tight security out of the box
<wrst> and it works well as a device OS like my freenas box, its really more of a device in the way I use it than a server, even though it is a file server
<netritious> exactly.
<netritious> Personally I like Linux for devices....any device. Windows 7 and/or Linux for desktop. (I use both everyday.) BSD for edge networking.
<wrst> I much prefer linux but I guess that is somewhat due to familiarity
<netritious> BSD=pfSense, which is not exactly BSD.
<wrst> no but at its core it is, bsd isn't freenas either but freenas is bsd
<wrst> I do like the network security aspect of it and why pfsense is so tempting for me
<netritious> wrst: no I mean pfSense is /really/ not exactly like BSD. It uses BSD, but pfSense is almost entirely written in PHP.
<netritious>  After the intial boot phase (loading drivers, mounting filesystems, etc) control is handed off to PHP in the form of init scripts (written in PHP).
<cyberanger> I tend to favor Debian more and more
<cyberanger> Centos seems to be improve ing
<netritious> the pfsense team manages their own packages, with a community of contributors, although sometimes with some work you can install packages directly from freebsd repositories.
<netritious> cyberanger: Debian is awesome. Just look at Ubuntu. :D
<Unit193> :D
<netritious> I tried CentOS about five years ago...at the time it was sluggish compared to ubuntu on the same hardware, and debian kept asking me for/about drivers. ubuntu kind of picked me, not me it.
<wrst> Ahh netritious gotcha :)
<cyberanger> I do, as an example of what not to install on debian
<Unit193> wrst keeps trying to get me on Arhc. >_>
 * wrst puts on his arch elitist cap
<netritious> lol
<wrst> If it has to run I use debian
 * cyberanger grabs his tinfoil hat
 * netritious hands wrst a snickers bar
<cyberanger> That's what I love about virtualization
<cyberanger> Nothing needs to run anymore
<wrst> True cyberanger  and now with containers you can do a lot too
<Unit193> Also, chroots can help keep your system cleaner.
<netritious> wrst: if I try Arch it's after I complete some LFS lol
<wrst> Ha ha
<wrst> It will seem super easy then
<cyberanger> Gotta break a few VM'S today
<Unit193> Last time I thought that, they didn't break.
<Unit193> Still somewhat thinking of https://www.cyphertite.com/why-cyphertite.php but built all the packages for it so if I decide to, I can simply apt-get it. :P
<cyberanger> Unit193: yeah, but I know this will, adding cipher to openssl
<Unit193> :D
<cyberanger> http://xkcd.com/1363/
<cyberanger> Unit193: adding some new Russian ones
<cyberanger> (Because pissing off the Kremlin with their own software is SO me)
<Unit193> Hah.
<cyberanger> I would try that with the NSA but snowden did too good a job
<cyberanger> well, that is to say, making the NSA any more paranoid will be hard (and if I can, I will ;-))
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-04-29
<bwmaker> Greetings, good folks.
<wrst> hello bwmaker
<bwmaker> How's it going, wrst ?
<wrst> good bwmaker and you?
<bwmaker> Doing well. Watching the clock, waiting on lunch. :)
<wrst> ha ha just ate mine a bit early
<Juzzy> :D
<bwmaker> I'm an 11AM lunch person.
<bwmaker> No sense in waiting around.
<wrst> agreed
<bwmaker> wrst
<bwmaker> Oops...
<wrst> ha ha :)
<bwmaker> Anyway... wrst: ever been to Rotier's in Nashville? Pretty tasty burgers.
<wrst> no I haven't I need to start making a list
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-04-30
<mhall119> Hello team, I sent an email to the ML but it's held in moderation, is anyone here a moderator for that list?
<Unit193> mhall119: cyberanger and likely wrst.
<wrst> hey mhall119, pretty sure cyberanger is who you want to see
<Unit193> wrst: He is, listed at the bottom of https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-us-tn
<mhall119> I've subscribed to the ML and re-sent, so it should go through now
<wrst> mhall119: got it!
<mhall119> \o/
<Unit193> Yep, it did.  You sure you can handle the traffic though? ;)
<mhall119> I'll do my best :)
<wrst> ha ha
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-05-03
<|Ubik|> Something go wonky on freenode recently?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-05-02
<minasota> anyone here ever tried kali linux?
<Unit193> Hah, I had an Xfce respin at one point.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-05-07
<minasota> What up TN? What's new?
<cyberanger> Not too much, just retooling some system images
<cyberanger> Tweaking a finnix live iso to have some additional tools
<cyberanger> Uhh.....updating gpg keys and I think that's my list for today
<Unit193> Updating gpg keys?
<cyberanger> If I have time for more, the list is long
<cyberanger> Unit193: yeah, not sure how I am going to do that yet.
<Unit193> I'd like to switch to a 4096 key, but you know that.  I've wanted to for a while.
<cyberanger> Likely for today just extend the expired date for another two weeks
<cyberanger> I'm running with a 8192 bit key but I'm being told that has some issues
<cyberanger> Plus I'm having doubts reguarding entrophy in some of my older key materials
<cyberanger> Nothing major now, but fix it forward
<cyberanger> minasota: how about you? ^
<cyberanger> Unit193: what's your current one?
<Unit193> 2048.
<cyberanger> Not as bad as others with 1024 keys still
<Unit193> Sure, but in everything else I've deprecated 2048 a while ago, and generally use Ed25519 where I can.
<Unit193> And, you know.  The usual, packaging, breaking things, doing things not quite like I'm supposed to, etc. :)
<minasota> cyberanger: not much, you know me, curious as ever. Diving into encryption, networking etc. A lot to learn
<minasota> Oh, and I finally made an honest commitment to learning Python.
<cyberanger> You'll never quit learning it either, a rabbit hole that leads to an abyss of knowledge
<minasota> tell me about it...
<minasota> I get overwhelmed.
<cyberanger> Python, that's something I need to deal with more going forward, programming
<minasota> yeah, I wanted to create a program my daughters could use for some of the pen an paper ciphers I've taught them
<Unit193> I've messed with both python and ruby some. >_>
<minasota> columnar transposition and checkerboard stuff. Fun way of teaching them somewhat advanced math techniques
<minasota> A simple Caesar shift can be a fun way of teaching mod base mathematics
<minasota> cyberanger: hows the job treating you? Still traveling much?
<cyberanger> Pen and paper, presume your talking one time pad mainly?
<cyberanger> Or working towards that I should say.
<cyberanger> Not sure what job you've last heard about. I've gone from Information Security to Amazon Fufilment to Long Haul Truck driving
<cyberanger> To waiting on Amazon to wrap up a background check (I have a conditional offer, when they finish the check I can start)
<cyberanger> So with that in mind, not travelling as much lately
<minasota> You're a truck driver now?
<cyberanger> Not now, now I just hold a valid CDL Class A with Tanker endorsement and valid DOT Medical.
<cyberanger> I needed the change for awhile basically
<cyberanger> I'll likely add Passenger & School Bus endorsements for the church, Hazmat endorsement for future job prospects (just in case)
<cyberanger> Double and Triple Trailer endorsement isn't worth it to me, your tail can have a mind of it's own and to me, that's more unsafe than most hazmat.
<minasota> Whats the job with Amazon about?
<cyberanger> Likely running around a warehouse for a few months, then running a yard truck until an IT spot opens.
<cyberanger> Basically, current plan is simply getting the  insurance and paychecks I need while I figure things out beyond the near term.
<cyberanger> Unit193: Why not upgrade your key?
<Unit193> cyberanger: Trying to make sure I do it right.
<cyberanger> Ah
#ubuntu-us-tn 2018-04-30
<[Ubik]> Apparently, I can't use 1.1.1.1
<wrst> Is that good or bad?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2018-05-05
<Omnifrog> Ubik, https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2018/05/att-is-blocking-cloudflares-privacy-focused-dns-calls-it-an-accident/
<Omnifrog> maybe this?
<Unit193> Wow.
<wrst> it is always an "accident"
#ubuntu-us-tn 2018-05-06
<Omnifrog> fwiw 1.1.1.1 has worked fine for me
<Omnifrog> as far as I know EPB fiber only uses AT&T as their exit point for phone trafic
<Omnifrog> inside the EPB phone system is all IP
